# Poor Audio/Volume On Dish Channels



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

For almost a year now I have very poor audio out on some D/N channels. I generally have TV volume about 22-25 on normal Dish Channels, but, here are some that have real bad volume. MGM-385, Retro-379, Indie-378, MPLEX-377, Logo-373, CTRC-371, and Plida 369. All these I must have the volume at 65-70 to hear the voices. I think most of these channels are movie ones, and I don't know but there may be others with the same volume problems.
I don't watch these during the day, only at night. 

Does anyone else have this volume problem, are is it my 211 receiver and TV?

Like I mentioned, I don't have the problem with channels such as CNN, MSNBC, are any other main channels.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Can you check your Audio Output screen under System Setup? What receiver? What connection are you using to your tv or is it going thru an audio receiver?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Dish receiver setting should be in RF mode if not using an audio receiver. Also PCM if not using an addional receiver. But my guess is it is not in RF mode.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> For almost a year now I have very poor audio out on some D/N channels. I generally have TV volume about 22-25 on normal Dish Channels, but, here are some that have real bad volume. MGM-385, Retro-379, Indie-378, MPLEX-377, Logo-373, CTRC-371, and Plida 369. All these I must have the volume at 65-70 to hear the voices. I think most of these channels are movie ones, and I don't know but there may be others with the same volume problems.
> I don't watch these during the day, only at night.
> 
> Does anyone else have this volume problem, are is it my 211 receiver and TV?
> ...


Same problem here.. HDMI direct connect to my TV. Has been doing that for years. Old 612/722 and my new Hopper. ALL do the same thing.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I went into Menu, System Setup, and Audio Output. Here's what is checked.
Volume Leveling- Enable checked. Decoder- Dolby Digital PCM checked. Mode- RF checked. 

I would guess this is normal settings. If so, it didn't solve the poor volume on those channels I have listed above.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Since I don't get the Blockbuster pack I can only presume these channels have a wider dynamic range than the channels in the "top" packs. Same would be true for the premium channels. That is actually a good thing, as it allows for the kind of audio experience you would get in a theater. Think of a film like Jurassic Park, you set the volume just loud enough to hear the dialog, then when the dinosaurs grown you get your socks knocked off by the increase in volume. The only way to achieve that volume is by having the "normal" levels broadcast lower.

You should not judge audio quality by how high you have to set your volume control. In reality it's the apparently louder channels that have inferior audio quality. The louder channels use audio compression to squash the dynamic range. This is typically done on channels that run commercials. It's why commercials sound louder than the program. People complained to the FCC about commercial volume so the broadcasters found a run around to the issue by compressing the commercials at a higher rate than the program. technically the volume meter reading may actually be lower than the program volume, but to the ear that higher compression just sounds louder.

Wider dynamic range can only be appreciated on home theater systems with surround sound. That is why there is an "RF" mode on our receivers. It minimizes (but does not eliminate) the differences in perceived volume levels between channels.

I wish E* would have used a different term to describe this setting, as "RF" also means "radio frequency" as in the TV channel that a TV receiver gets tuned to if it does not have aux inputs for video and audio. I'm not sure what "RF" means in the audio sense. The setting should have been named "dynamics" with 2 choices "narrow" or "wide". The narrow choice (RF) is the one you want if you are not using a Dolby Digital surround sound system. By calling the setting "RF" it implies that only people with old TV's without aux inputs should use this setting which is far form the truth.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have noticed the same for years and just yesterday was thinking this from my 722. I was capturing a snipit of audio on to my computer and had to amplify it 225% to get a normal volume level. DISH gear is at least 10db lower than all the rest of my gear. This is I have noticed when switching from one piece of gear to another. Which I have posted about here before. And I have tried RF and PCM (Pulse Code Modulation), of which my Pioneer VSX-D909X (limited release model) is made to take and there is no difference. This is especially noticeable when using multi-room output and the TV's in other parts of the house have to be turned way up to hear them. When playing my BDP through the same receiver into the W.H.E.N., the volume levels can be left at the same level they use to watch regular OTA programming. Matter of fact, it's louder from the BD, Tuner or DVD/CD Carousel. And the TV's that are viewing from a 625 or 501 (to be a 512 on Saturday), they have to turn up the volume compared to OTA direct.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually the "RF" setting only affects the analog (Red & White RCA jacks) if I'm not mistaken. Since I use those for my main TV and real RF on the 2nd TV, I do not experience the same problems that have been reported here.

Skeeterman, are you using a digital audio output (either the fiber optic SPDIF or HDMI)? If so there may not be a fix other than to note where to set your volume on your DD receiver.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Both of my Dish receivers...211K and 211 have HDMI's connected to the TV's. ...A 42" Samsung and 42" VIZO. NOTE: I cannot compare the audio volume on the 42" Samsung that has the 211K connected, as I don't get the same "number" of channels as the VIZO with the 211 that I listed in my first posting. 

Now, don't ask me why I cannot get the same channels on the 211K as the 211 receiver. I pay Dish for America's Top 250 and HD250, but, I get twice as many channels on the 211 (upstairs) as I get on the 211k (downstairs) and they come of the same 1000.2 and a single 500 antennas. In fact I'm getting some of the channels that is in a higher bracket that isn't in the Top 250.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Channel 85 (EPIC) TVON live shopping network. OK, first of all, I run dish and other devices to TV from a stereo system with 4 speakers. Now the problem is on this channel 85 tonight, I am noticing announcer speaking with a low volume compared to other channels. Then at the same time with announcer (HOST) on 85, i hear a disturbance noise on a back speaker. it is similar to what you will hear on a shortwave radio.
I don't think 85 needs to be set at a dual sound mode, like a movie channel.

UPDATE: The host on 85 just announced of audio problem & is urging viewers to tune in at their internet site to hear the current program.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

This thread is older than when you joined. LOL


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

No sense creating a new thread, when topic is already in use. Guess DISH has not fixed this issue , like the EPG issue and possibly new issues to crop up this year.

Channel 85n was fixed and is OK now.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)




----------

